# Here I went again!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Another orphan needed a home. Trolled outta a Cabelas in NC, of all places! One of the last in the Webley evolution of manufacturing needed to complete my collection. A super tight, great shooting example of a: Webley & Scott WS Target model; 1905, 455ca. Last to add is an 1880's Wilkinson, and then I'm done!! Good Lord, what'll I do then???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lewwallace said:


> ...Last to add is an 1880's Wilkinson, and then I'm done!! *Good Lord, what'll I do then?*?? [emphasis added]


I suggest that you sell 'em all, and then focus instead on truly _practical_ pistols...
...Say, for instance, Rast-Gassers, or Montenegrins.
:smt083 :mrgreen:


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve; great idea! Maybe Gyro-Jets or Mars self-loaders!! Should be fairly easy to come by!


----------

